# Liquid tweak questions



## silver04v (Jun 13, 2011)

Im new to these roms with so many options.
Is there any extra add on flashable tweaks that can help liquid 2.4 anymore in say speed/memory, smoothness, etc. More than it is already..Its pretty stinking good now, Im just wondering if theres any other stuff to make something great even better?
I also assume I can do stuff like I could before, like manually add new boot animations in RE, etc?


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

You assume correctly, and you can seriously speed up your phone by overclocking it


----------



## silver04v (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah, I'm overclocked already


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to Droid x section. Dev area is for releases only.


----------



## silver04v (Jun 13, 2011)

"SyNiK4L said:


> Moved to Droid x section. Dev area is for releases only.


Thanks..my bad


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Google imsoeyon 7.1 zip. (speed tweaks and also a little memory)

Juwes ram script. Both flashable in CW and seem to work with the cm7 based roms.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

silver04v said:


> Im new to these roms with so many options.
> Is there any extra add on flashable tweaks that can help liquid 2.4 anymore in say speed/memory, smoothness, etc. More than it is already..Its pretty stinking good now, Im just wondering if theres any other stuff to make something great even better?
> I also assume I can do stuff like I could before, like manually add new boot animations in RE, etc?


Jrummy16 has an awesome app called Root Tools it gives you a bunch of tweaks you can do with your phone and it has a huge list of cool bootanimations that you can choose from its only $.99 too so you should get it. https://market.android.com/details?id=com.jrummy.roottools&feature=search_result


----------

